# 1974 Leatherface Costume Life-sized Texas Chainsaw Massacre



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh yeeeah coming to life now. Cut the hair shorter, almost done.



















The arms are exposed being this is a short sleeved shirt, and most costumes I do have sleeves, but as with all they are not permanent life-sized only costumes made into temporary life-sized to show the costume. But they still look great especially with sleeves and I did not want to use stock mannequin arms and hands.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

With tie out.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

WOW that looks terrific! 

Love the tie!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn man all these famous horror icons sure love my house lol. I am pretty sure I have had more life-sized figures in my house over the last 8 years alone than anyone in history lol.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Outstanding work. About 10-12 years ago, I built a life size Leatherface complete with a real chainsaw. The mask I used ended up deteriorating. It was a nice mask,. However, it didn't really look that much like the 74 Leatherface. I have a couple of others including the one you used here. I purchased mine about 8 years ago, it is probably one of the most accurate mass produced Leatherface masks available.

Here was my life size Leatherface.

Rob



Here is my mask like yours. I think I have a really good copy.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice, yeah it is a great mass produced mask. I also made a wearable one awhile back and used my own veneers, and had two other high end ones but sold them.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

sirbrad said:


> Damn man all these famous horror icons sure love my house lol. I am pretty sure I have had more life-sized figures in my house over the last 8 years alone than anyone in history lol.


Jeez...The guy on the right is even more scarier! 


What character was that? Victim no# 3 in the movie or what?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Nah that is the madman creator he keeps all the monsters in line lol.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Also, very nice H4 mask in the background.

Rob


----------



## condy (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow! scared by the stitch


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Did some quick costume shots.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Decided to do a tie since I sold the one I had, and no longer made so I just free handed one up quick with acrylics. Came out pretty sweet for a quick job!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Stringdoll Voodoo (Feb 7, 2014)

That's scary, I wouldn't want to see you in a dark alley, that's for sure!


----------

